# Your BEST/FAVORITE cigar under $3... lets see em.



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

So I had a GREAT cigar last night, given to me by a fellow homebrewer and HBT'r, and it got me to thinking about cigars and the cost of a very enjoyable stick. I REALLY enjoyed this cigar! So I came home to hunt up some more and found out they are right at $2 a stick. I was amazed! I have had A BOATLOAD of cigars north of $8 that SUCKED in comparison. So lets see em gents. Post up some pictures of your "I REALLY LIKED THIS CIGAR" under $3. Then, if you would or can  post a link to where they can be had for under $3. And maybe just a very short idea as to what you liked about it.

Sosa - Cigars International

It had a PERFECT draw, perfect burn, great smoke output, great flavor, great aroma, pearl white VERY long ash and just an all around impressive smoke!

I had the Robusto and it looks like they are backordered at the moment.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's a few threads that might have some good recomendations:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/338887-suggestions-some-cheap-sticks.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/24897-best-cheap-cigar.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/322170-bargain-cigar-thread-cause.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/335721-budget-cigars-golf.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...favorite-budget-everyday-smoke-right-now.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/317538-fave-budget-sticks.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gar-under-3-a.html?highlight=best+cigar+under

My personal favorites at the $3 mark:
-Ramon Bueso Genesis - great flavor, no syrupy sweetness, and doesn't leave me with that chalky mouthfeel that most cheap maduros do. Available at CI

-Jose L Piedra - not going to find a better lighter-side smoke than the JLP for the price. Give them enough downtime and they burn and draw well, and have remarkably nice flavor.

Haven't found anything yet that can provide the same bang-for-buck ratio.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Black Pearl Morado. 93 rating. Perfect, Arturo Fuente-like burn. $3 here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado - Cigars International and here: La Perla Habana Morado Robusto - Cigar Place


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep, those Sosas are good - even better with a long rest. Made by Fuente, I believe. 

La Libertad is an amazingly good smoke for $2 on cbid. 92 rated.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got done smoking a chillin moose by Foundry

Wrapper: Connecticut Habano Rosado
Binder: Ecuadorian Sumatra
Filler: Nicaraguan, Dominican, US Broadleaf, and Mexican San Andrés
Size: 5.25 x 42 "Corona"
Body: Mild/Medium
Price: $2.99 I pay

Here are the flavors: Creaminess, spice, earthiness, nuttiness, toasty, cedar, and leather.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> So I had a GREAT cigar last night, given to me by a fellow homebrewer and HBT'r, and it got me to thinking about cigars and the cost of a very enjoyable stick. I REALLY enjoyed this cigar! So I came home to hunt up some more and found out they are right at $2 a stick. I was amazed! I have had A BOATLOAD of cigars north of $8 that SUCKED in comparison. So lets see em gents. Post up some pictures of your "I REALLY LIKED THIS CIGAR" under $3. Then, if you would or can  post a link to where they can be had for under $3. And maybe just a very short idea as to what you liked about it.
> 
> Sosa - Cigars International
> 
> ...


I've been squawking about how much I liked these Sosa cigars for a spell. I snagged a bundle of robustos a few months ago. I found out about these in a sampler and was very impressed with them. At under $2 bones a stick just makes it that much sweeter....


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i really like the Schizo by asylum. right around the 2-3 dollar mark. its not a long filler cigar but still a very good cheap cigar


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> i really like the Schizo by asylum. right around the 2-3 dollar mark. its not a long filler cigar but still a very good cheap cigar


 Just had my first tonight, a 6x52 from the B&M for $2.35. MOST impressive!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

My favorites under $3 each are Bahia Maduro (Red) and Nica Libre


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

DogRockets said:


> My favorites under $3 each are Bahia Maduro (Red) and Nica Libre


This.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Nica Libre


I second this. I'm also a fan of the La Herencia Cubana CORE line.. but man, I smoked a Nica Libre yesterday on the way to work... after about seven months of napping, the pepper has toned down just a little bit and it was absolutely delicious. First one I've had in a while, and now I'm shopping on CBid to look for a box of them.. :spy:


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I smoke a lot of "cheap" sticks, but I think my favorite has to be Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B. They can be found on CI, and pretty common on CBid. I think the last bundle a I got from CBid was the Consul (Robusto) for $22. Not terribly complex, but a nice hit of smooth pepper, which I like, some cocoa, and the only time I've had burn issues is when I'm golfing in 20+ MPH winds. Burn issues were the least of my problems those days.

Tobacos Baez Serie SF is pretty darn tasty as well. Supposedly the "leftover" leaves and cuttings from the My Father line. (I think I've read that before, or maybe it was just a dream I had) I've only had a couple, but no issues to speak of. Atlantic Cigar has them at just over 2 bucks per stick.

When I'm in the mood for a less peppery stick, I go for the Blue Ribbon bundles by Drew Estate. Atlantic keeps them hovering around $1.50 per.

Those are just my top few. I guess when I go into a budget minded cigar, I expect just that. I wouldn't buy a Pinto and expect it to perform like a Lamborghini. So you can take my suggestions with as many grains of salt as you wish.

I seem to be succeeding tremendously in failure to attach any photos. I'll try again later.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> My personal favorites at the $3 mark:
> -Ramon Bueso Genesis - great flavor, no syrupy sweetness, and doesn't leave me with that chalky mouthfeel that most cheap maduros do. Available at CI.





DogRockets said:


> Nica Libre


Obsidian (black label)

But as said above, they need a nice long nap!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

brimy623 said:


> Obsidian (black label)
> 
> But as said above, they need a nice long nap!


I've also enjoyed a few Obsidians.


----------



## treetopflying (Dec 19, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> My personal favorites at the $3 mark:
> -Ramon Bueso Genesis - great flavor, no syrupy sweetness, and doesn't leave me with that chalky mouthfeel that most cheap maduros do. Available at CI


This one and I'm smoking one as I type.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Padron londres maduro. Depending on the sales/coupon codes available I have gotten boxes for as cheap as 1.82 per stick even not on sale they are only 3.60 per and age amazingly.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

c.ortiz108 said:


> La Libertad is an amazingly good smoke for $2 on cbid. 92 rated.


Had my first libertad the other night its my new fav go to smoke! amazing


----------



## RedDog (Aug 27, 2014)

My personal favorites at the $3 mark:
-Ramon Bueso Genesis - great flavor, no syrupy sweetness, and doesn't leave me with that chalky mouthfeel that most cheap maduros do. Available at CI


I'll third this one. Can pick these up at Cbid for around $3.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Any cigar from Kristoff (online prices). Amazing cigars that have crazy long burn times. I've never had a bad one and they stay lit like champs.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> I second this. I'm also a fan of the La Herencia Cubana CORE line.. but man, I smoked a Nica Libre yesterday on the way to work... after about seven months of napping, the pepper has toned down just a little bit and it was absolutely delicious. First one I've had in a while, and now I'm shopping on CBid to look for a box of them.. :spy:


Im bidding on a box now and theres 2 available. Dont outbid me please....lol


----------



## Aureus (Feb 4, 2006)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Had my first libertad the other night its my new fav go to smoke! amazing


Got a stack of 30 or so libertads at the moment. Great cigars in general. Only made better by the price.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aureus said:


> Got a stack of 30 or so libertads at the moment. Great cigars in general. Only made better by the price.


I try not to research a stick before I smoke it so I go into it blind. I thought it looked really nice . nice wrapper. Nice size smelled nice. Then I lit it and it burned amazingly well and the smell didn't bother my future wifey. Have you tried any rp indian tabacs? I have one sitting in my box getting seasoned. I tried smoking one when I first brought it home but it wasn't ready and didn't burn well. It wasn't the sticks fault just wasn't ready yet. Needed to get up to right rh.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> I try not to research a stick before I smoke it so I go into it blind. I thought it looked really nice . nice wrapper. Nice size smelled nice. Then I lit it and it burned amazingly well and the smell didn't bother my future wifey. Have you tried any rp indian tabacs? I have one sitting in my box getting seasoned. I tried smoking one when I first brought it home but it wasn't ready and didn't burn well. It wasn't the sticks fault just wasn't ready yet. Needed to get up to right rh.


Had an Indian Tabac Classic Arrow 5er. They sucked ROTT and for a while after, but got pretty damn good with just 6-8 months. Nice and cedary.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

exciting. ill let you know how they do in a few months


----------

